# ADA tanks



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

This may seem like a rather silly question, but on ADA rimless/frameless tanks, what keeps the glass from seperating at the joints? I realize there's sealant there, but does it also hold it together since the weight of water just wants to push them apart?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

All that is holding them is the silicone.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

a good silicone job


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I have always wondered how silicone works...chemically and physically to bind to smooth substances


----------



## reilly (Feb 4, 2005)

Are there any online places to buy ADA tank? For some reason I can not located any.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Reilly,

ADG, our sponsor, has a website. Check them out in their Sponsor forum or just click on their banner.

From what I remember, ADA tanks are made in Germany by a premier aquarium maker. I was fortunate enough to own a 60 cm and a tiny Cube Garden. In either case, workmanship was tremendous.


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Nov 10, 2004)

ADG doesn't seem to have any info/links about the tank. I keep hearing to check their site, but I've found nothing there on it. If you click the "tanks" link, it just pulls up cleaning accessories.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

ADG can get anything ADA offers. Some things are not on their website so you will have to email them. It would be nice if there was an ADA catalog online and in english *hint hint* *cough*


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm sure if you email Jeff at ADG, on what specific tank ( dimension/gallon) he could get you an answer to your interests. Also be willing to pay for a hell alot of money for those tanks, since they are not cheap. I have a 2003 ADA catalog, and looking at those tanks from the pics just makes me drool=P~, but looking at those prices makes me choke on my drool](*,). Hopes this helps.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

IIRC, the 18g rimless tank runs around $85 in normal glass and $270 in starphire.

The tank dimensions are something like 60x30x36cm


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Gomer said:


> IIRC, the 18g rimless tank runs around $85 in normal glass and $270 in starphire.
> 
> The tank dimensions are something like 60x30x36cm


Would be the one-solid-piece-with-rounded-corners or the 5-panes-of-glass-and-silicone type? =P~


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Try the 5 pieces of glass LOL.

I believe the 10cm cube that is 1 solid piece of glass runs way up there near 2-300 LOL.


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Nov 10, 2004)

Does anyone have electronic copies of any of the ADA catalogues? I'd even look at the pictures (who cares about the text). I went to the ADA website and translated it using Babelfish, but that is just a list of dimesnsions and prices....not pictures.

THanks if anyone has it.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought Ryan had some stuff on his site, look around.
http://www.suiso.com/


----------

